# Are there any Amazon Prime Deals?



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Last year on Amazon Prime Day they had Abbado's Mahler cycle featured. This year I haven't seen anything classical being offered. Is anyone aware of something they are discounting on Prime Day that I missed?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Amazon has been moving away from "minority interests" for quite some time. And for those who used to like buying reliable used discs the choice of sellers these days is much more limited, too (mostly giant sellers, many of which are not reliable). I suppose there is still eBay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

I have not found any decrease in the availability of used discs.

The biggest impact of Prime Day on me is the fact that their server outage seems to have wiped out most of my "saved for later" section. This will save me money, since I can't really recall what I was saving for later.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This was a really lame Amazon Prime Day. Except for discounts on their own stuff, there was very little in the way of great savings. I kept looking for something of interest, but it was mainly random junk. Also, some was misleading: there were some Beats headphones for $249 giving the regular price as $349 when $249 is the typical going price for them these days.

Edit: I just noticed that one of the ‘deals’ is a 2018 desk calendar!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Didn't even bother checking. It's more like Amazon "dump stock" day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

For us the biggest benefit was the Whole Foods promotion. We shop there anyway, and the Prime VISA bonus points were bumped up to 10% cash back (from 5%), plus a $10 credit. That gave us a bit of extra cash without us having to do anything different.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have not found any decrease in the availability of used discs.
> 
> The biggest impact of Prime Day on me is the fact that their server outage seems to have wiped out most of my "saved for later" section. This will save me money, since I can't really recall what I was saving for later.


I was referring to a decrease in the variety of sellers. After a few bad experiences which were hard to fix I avoid the big sellers but it seems to me that small sellers are far fewer than before.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Interesting that Amazon workers are on strike ("taking industrial action") over their Prime event in Germany, Poland and Spain. That'll be fun....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

I think Amazon is starting to take advantage of a perception that they are the cheapest, when they typically are not. For instance, we had been ordering laundry detergent from them, then we noticed that their price had crept up and had become higher than the price in our local supermarket.

They are getting too big.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

They had 3 fire tablets for $79.00. Which is good. These are limited tablets and great for kids. Parents can put on safeguards that actually work. We picked some up for the younger grandkids for Christmas , the older ones already have the ones we paid more for last year.

I use one. Great for reading and watching sports.

But, yeah there wasn't much being offered on prime day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

The only thing I've been hearing about amazon recently is that there have been more workers strikes.

Here in Australia we have an amazon warehouse and online shop being set up for the first time my favourite CD shop has closed down in preparation for it. (RIP Thomas' Music (1922-2018).  )

It's incredibly sad to see the effect that amazon has on small businesses now, which used to really thrive in my city.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

shirime said:


> The only thing I've been hearing about amazon recently is that there have been more workers strikes.
> 
> Here in Australia we have an amazon warehouse and online shop being set up for the first time my favourite CD shop has closed down in preparation for it. (RIP Thomas' Music (1922-2018).  )
> 
> It's incredibly sad to see the effect that amazon has on small businesses now, which used to really thrive in my city.


The retail world has always changed, I guess, and most changes harmed small businesses. But, until now, each change at least included aspects that benefited shop workers. I don't know why Amazon needs to use such inhuman methods for supervising and paying their staff. A very unethical company.

BTW there is no real reason for a successful shop to be closed down by Amazon as the shop can also sell through Amazon's platform and thereby reach a much larger group of customers - so they get what is left of their old customer base and all the new customers they can reach. They may need to drop their prices, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

FYI, I emerged from Prime Day with a discount on KidzBop 37. If I get left out of the deals, that doesn't mean my granddaughter has to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> I was referring to a decrease in the variety of sellers. After a few bad experiences which were hard to fix I avoid the big sellers but it seems to me that small sellers are far fewer than before.


Now I know what you mean. I used to sell on amazon and it was simple. When I tried to sell recently they made it much more complicated, they required me to send documentation of my address and "business license." I don't sell on amazon anymore. I think it is related to the fact that in the US they are required to collect local and state sales tax. I think that is why small sellers are disappearing, not worth the effort if you only have a few things to get rid of.

However, I have found the bigger used dealers are generally better than they used to be. They always seem to ship very fast and almost always provide tracking. So generally I find it easier to buy used, if not to sell. Decluttr store is awesome.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil (Jul 23, 2018)

After Amazon signed a 600 million dollar deal with the CIA, I feared good deals would fade into the good ole days.


----------



## ClassicalListener (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't understand where the perception comes that Amazon's prices are great. For most of what I buy, it can be had more economical elsewhere. For classical CDs specifically, vendors such as ImportCDs.com, MDT.co.uk, JPC.de and Rarewaves at Ebay are much preferable.

Not to mention the fact that Amazon are pure evil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Crawford Glissadevil said:


> After Amazon signed a 600 million dollar deal with the CIA, I feared good deals would fade into the good ole days.


I'm not sure what one has to do with the other.


----------

